# Any NEW info on WTTV 4 Indianapolis?



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Does anybody have any updates concerning Tribune Broadcasting buying the channel because I know they said in a press release that WB 4 will be available on Dish Network once they buy it. Also, any developments with WIPB PBS and / or WTIU PBS? Does anybody know when TBN and PAX affiliates will be added? I know that some would be able to request must-carry since I know they said that TBN-owned or PAX-owned stations had agreements not to be added. I know not ALL of them are like that.


----------

